# Your major and why?



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello, I just wanted to ask those that are current college students their majors and why you're majoring in it and what you plan to do with said degree. Also, for those of you in grad school, what are you pursuing?

Sorry for the random questions, I'm at ends as to what I want to do with my life and would just like to see what people pursue. What made you follow that path?

I am a Biology major at a Texas university, but I am contemplating to switching since I don't enjoy my science classes as much as I thought I would. I am thinking of just not being pre-med since I feel a lack of interest in my courses and lab, which is confusing me a tad bit since its research based.

I am heavily inclined towards music but I can't major in it since my musical background is a tad unorthodox. I am interested in psychology and English, but I've heard how those degrees don't really lead to jobs after college. I've thought about teaching, but I wouldn't enjoy it, frankly.

I'm just a little lost as to what to do with my life at this point. Any tips? 

Sorry if this post deems as rather incoherent. Thanks, and have a good one.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

For psychology you have to get a master's degree to practice in the field, and there's plenty of research opportunities. English is actually not a bad degree and its unemployment rate is lower than architecture degrees. 

Maybe a social science involving research would be more interesting?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None. I'm too dumb for school.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Politics+Sociology (equal).
Because I think the way people interact, and the way community is structured/reproduced/controlled, is THE most important thing.


----------



## balsamic (Feb 18, 2013)

Dark Alchemist said:


> For psychology you have to get a master's degree to practice in the field, and there's plenty of research opportunities. English is actually not a bad degree and its unemployment rate is lower than architecture degrees.


I'm a sophmore and currently an English major, and reading stuff like this makes me feel better about my choice.

I'm always worried that my degree will be useless in the "real world," but I figure I'd rather take classes I'll enjoy than courses I hate for a slightly better chance at some vague "financial success."

Plus, our plans for the future almost never turn out the way we imagine - so many random events led to where I am now, and many more will determine where I am 10 years from now.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I did my undergrad in biology, because it was the most direct route to hitting the pre-reqs for medical school admissions. It was just a means to an end for me honestly.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

math because i thought i might be able to graduate with a decent gpa (or in the more short-term sense get by semester to semester without plunging into academic probation). i thought i might switch to computer science but that is seeming less likely as i see my chances of being able to get a decent gpa in that dropping as time goes by. why do i care about gpa? i don't know exactly but it does seem like something interesting to care about.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been thinking, and one career path that is in mind that I haven't crossed out is teaching. In retrospect, I would love explaining things to my nieces and nephews when they didn't understanding a specific subject, and I've realized I feel the same in my calculus course when a student was stuck and I helped her understand the material a bit. I'm not sure, but it's something I haven't ruled out.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm an art major--I switched from genetics. Yeah. ;/
I was so sure I wanted to do science but when I got in the classes I was bored plus I couldn't handle the math-related prerequisites (chemistry, physics, calc). My dream career was always to be an illustrator or graphic novelist but somehow in high school it never even occurred to me that I could pursue those things. If I could do it all over again I would have done art from the beginning.

As far as earning money, well I'm not even thinking about that yet. I can barely concentrate on the present. ;/

I don't know why 18 year olds are expected to know what to do for the rest of their lives. Because they don't--it's okay to realize the decision you made sucked. If you don't like your major, change it. You don't want to have to live with a career that you're not interested in.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a bachelor's degree in Psychology but when I went to grad school I decided to take an MA in Education major in English. I had to take additional units in Education since my Bachelor's degree is Psychology...now I work as an English teacher/trainer.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a Public Health major with a minor in Anthropology. 

I changed my major from Neuroscience, to Psychology, to Anthropology, and now Public Health... all within 2 semesters. Talk about indecisive 

I feel a degree in Public Health has a lot of great employment opportunities, and there are many directions you can go with it (health delivery, management, environmental work, social work, research, etc). However, I am MUCH more interested in my Anthropology courses- but only my minor now because I don't think the job outlook is as great.

I know degrees with high employment rates include Computer Science, Business Admin, and Engineering. I say go for a major that has some promise towards a good career, and choose a minor that you that you just are really interested in!

Good luck! :idea


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Relz said:


> I'm an art major--I switched from genetics. Yeah. ;/
> I was so sure I wanted to do science but when I got in the classes I was bored plus I couldn't handle the math-related prerequisites (chemistry, physics, calc). My dream career was always to be an illustrator or graphic novelist but somehow in high school it never even occurred to me that I could pursue those things. If I could do it all over again I would have done art from the beginning.
> 
> As far as earning money, well I'm not even thinking about that yet. I can barely concentrate on the present. ;/
> ...


This is exactly how I currently feel, and I was intending on going for molecular biology. I am strongly leaning towards teaching, and my university is ranked #1 in the country for education. Yeah, rankings don't mean much, but it's an opportunity I've noted, lololol.

Also, hats off to you for pursuing something you love. I thought I was the only science major switching to something radical, lol. Best of luck withy our art career!!!

Ashli116, how is teaching going for you?

emdew: Public health? What is that exactly? At least you're studying something you enjoy, so that's great!


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

ForeverInBloom said:


> emdew: Public health? What is that exactly? At least you're studying something you enjoy, so that's great!


Public Health takes human biology, psychology, and sociology into account to prevent population groups from infectious disease / hazardous exposures / injury. It has a lot to do with forming policy and networking with physicians as well.

If you're even more curious, this site has some good stuff:
http://www.whatispublichealth.org/what/index.html


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I am majoring in biology with a concentration molecular bio. I love it! I love the lab and yes classes are challenging but they are fun! I want to either a be a physicians assistant or nurse practioner. I would also like to eventually teach microbio and anatomy and physiology if I can.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

ForeverInBloom said:


> Hello, I just wanted to ask those that are current college students their majors and why you're majoring in it and what you plan to do with said degree. Also, for those of you in grad school, what are you pursuing?
> 
> Sorry for the random questions, I'm at ends as to what I want to do with my life and would just like to see what people pursue. What made you follow that path?
> 
> ...


I dont know if your college has this but have you considered biotech/bioinformatics? They are alot more interesting than molecular bio and more hands on. There are alot opportunities to take part in undergrad research and get a good reference and the possibility of a permanent position after graduation. This a hard major but it is easier to keep your focus if molecular bio didn't suit you.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> I dont know if your college has this but have you considered biotech/bioinformatics? They are alot more interesting than molecular bio and more hands on. There are alot opportunities to take part in undergrad research and get a good reference and the possibility of a permanent position after graduation. This a hard major but it is easier to keep your focus if molecular bio didn't suit you.


My college does not offer bio-informatics, despite it being one of the best public schools in the country, lolz...

I took a rather short course in bioinformatics before my senior year in high school and found it not as interesting as I'd thought.

Regardless, thanks for the suggestions!

EDIT: I actually looked and there is stuff in bioinformatics, but it's all research based within the department of computer science. I am currently doing research regarding the signal transduction pathway, and I don't enjoy it, so I doubt I'll get involved.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Electrical engineering haven't applied for the major yet but I'm almost there


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably engineering

I like psychology but you cant get much with a bacholers in that, so ill probably study that for self knowledge


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a liberal arts major at a community college right. I'm working toward graduating and transferring to a four year school in next spring. I'm planning on studying piano performance, or linguistics if I don't make it into a music department.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

accounting, because according to my evaluation of myself, the only life i'm capable of and i could accept is sitting in an office and dealing with numbers all day


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I am a Nursing major. I've done volunteer work in hospitals and nursing is something I really have a passion for doing. It's very competitive and the work/studying seems like it is never ending but in the end it is going to be totally worth it.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to college next year for computer science. I like math and technology, it has good job prospects, and I don't have to be all that extroverted to work with computers, so that's why I chose that major.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sociology. Because it fascinates me. (It's quite useless carreer-wise).


----------



## aloof (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm trying to go to medical school.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeropace engineering. I chose it because I love physics and space, so I want to be able to design spacecraft.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a biology major and supposed to go to med school. Why I chose it? Well, I didn't. My parents told me that I'm going to become a doctor...so that's what I'm trying to do. My four years are up in May and I haven't really enjoyed any of it. 

My advice to you, study what you really like. Forget about a career or outside influences, basically don't do what I did. Study something you really want and the rest will eventually come. My lack of interest in my major has caused my grades to really suffer, and as a result, I'm now stuck in limbo. I've got a bachelors degree in a field where a bachelors is relatively useless and I don't quite have the gpa necessary to further my education.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a lib arts degree. started in engineering, went to lib arts because I didnt really enjoy alot of my classes. Now im kicking myself in the ***. If I go back to school im going to go into drafting since my uncle has a engineering company and I could get work with him, then while doing that I will keep going to school for civil engineering and move up. My other option that I like more is power lineman school then trying to get a apprenticeship. I would apply but I dont have the $10,000 needed. have a little less then half saved so IDK. 

also thought about going in Business admin and going for a MBA and trying to get a job as a contractor with lockheed martin or something, but alot of people get that degree and I think getting a job would be hard with tat much competition.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be starting college next year, I will major in math because I its interesting, fun, infinite, and theirs so much knowledge and answers it can provide and it can do so much as well. Math is part of everything in this universe.:yes


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Computer Science, because I liked the idea of never meeting a single woman the entire time I was at college.

No but sausagefest jokes aside it's mostly because I enjoy Math but I actually want a job when I graduate.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

software engineering.
computers n sh*t lol


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Public health because i like health and am too dumb for a clinical career.


----------



## hgz145 (Jan 26, 2013)

Majoring in engineering science right now, looking to do environmental engineering or chemical in the future.


----------



## vaoilade (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi ForeverInBloom! I haven't used socialanxietysupport in a while. I hope college has been treating you well. I'm majoring in chemical engineering. It was a tough major at first, and it was also hard to handle the workload with so many emotions of feeling lost and tackling social anxiety at another level. I always loved math, chemistry, and physics. I loved being able to solve problems and understand the complex physical world that we live in and how things work. I almost switched my major to something like business, but I kept at it and it has been going great right now.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Business!!! I just switched my consecration from Accounting to Finance. 
Accounting is a safe way out. I really don't want to be a miserable person that is bored to death 10 years form now; money don't matter.


----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

Computing Science. My dream job since I was a kid was to be a video game developer. I started programming a year ago and I really love it.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I ended up contemplating this for the last couple of months since I posted this and I came to a conclusion: forensic science.

I think working in this field would be an interesting career for the integration of both chemistry and biology within a civil perspective. This is my main goal for now if anyone was wondering but whatever. 

Good luck to everyone still deciding!


----------

